# Fursuiting Illegal in portland, oregon?



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

Is wearing a fursuit illegal in portland, oregon? Im planning on getting a suit and walk around in public. the only thing is that i dont want any trouble with the police and stuff.


----------



## ThreeDog (Jan 10, 2010)

Lulz. Walking around in public in a fursuit? I'd feel weird. I feel weird just thinking about it.

Eeeehghghghgn.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 10, 2010)

...The fuck?
Since when were fursuits illegal in any state of the US?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> Lulz. Walking around in public in a fursuit? I'd feel weird.



Kind of the same here, Tho it could be fun if you had friends with you, If they are in fursuits them selfs I do not know, but with friends could be fun.

If I were doing it all by my self I reckon I'd feel mighty weird and attract much unwanted/unneeded to my self and other furrys(Can't either way, don't have a fursuit, but I'd like one when/if I meet other furrys around me, (Any ozzies? SA?)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> ...The fuck?
> Since when were fursuits illegal in any state of the US?



Generally, you aren't meant to wear masks/motorbike helmets in indoor public areas (shopping centres) for saftey reasons, but I don't know how American states work, so...


----------



## DaxCyro (Jan 10, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Is wearing a fursuit illegal in portland, oregon? Im planning on getting a suit and walk around in public. the only thing is that i dont want any trouble with the police and stuff.



Not likely. For safety just ask your local law enforcement if there are any limitation to appearing in public while masked. Also pick a spot and check with the local owner/landlord if it's ok. 

Also read up on guides about performing in public (eg. http://www.fursuit.org/performance/events). 
.

My philosophy: 
"Turning up as an announced group" is a safer bet than "Turning up alone and unannounced". The more prepared something looks, the more calm and positive your "public" will be.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 10, 2010)

I doubt it.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Also read up on guides about performing in public (eg. http://www.fursuit.org/performance/events).
> .
> 
> My philosophy:
> "Turning up as an announced group" is a safer bet than "Turning up alone and unannounced". The more prepared something looks, the more calm and positive your "public" will be.



Just wanted to quote this because this is very true, It can take only one person acting or behaving like a idiot while wearing a fursuit to give other fursuiters or furrys a bad reputation.

People we always complain straight away and almost never hang around to find out it was just that 1 person out of 1000 that was a idiot while the remaining 999 other people are actually good decent people/furrys.


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually it is an issue in many locations do to covering you face.  Due to ol 9/11 many places DO have restrictions of mask wearing.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 10, 2010)

Kurzar said:


> Actually it is an issue in many locations do to covering you face.  Due to ol 9/11 many places DO have restrictions of mask wearing.


Well, you couldn't go into a bank or an airport b/c of that.  But that won't prevent you from strolling the streets of hanging out in a park or something.

But yeah, if I were a fursuiter I wouldn't go in public alone.  Find like-minded friends to accompany you.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 10, 2010)

I just applied to the university of Portland last night :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2010)

No place I know of states by law that "Fursuiting is illegal". The costume itself is not illegal, it's the act of having your entire face covered that can get you in trouble.

Some states have laws that prohibit wearing face coverings. But most states that have those laws have loopholes. For example, my state that I live in has a "No face covering" rule for being in public and stuff but....if you were to organize with a bowling alley to be fur-suit friendly with owner permission the cops can't do anything because of that loophole build into the law allowing for people who own places to give permission for stuff like that. But of course that only applies for that bit of property. I can't go out in suit, walk to the 711 down the street and get away with walking inside wearing the suit without the danger of getting arrested because my entire face is covered and 7-11 does not allow such things due the risk of robbery associated with people who are masked.

Sometimes you can get a photographer's license or something similar and that can grant you more freedom to suit in no face covering states....in places at public parks and stuff at least. Sometimes you can just talk to the local police, and they'll just tell you they have no problem with it as long as you don't cause problems, and get sort of a thing going on where the local police know what you are doing and choose to allow you to have a little bit of fun.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 10, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Is wearing a fursuit illegal in portland, oregon? Im planning on getting a suit and walk around in public. the only thing is that i dont want any trouble with the police and stuff.


 
You live in Portland, and you're asking if stuff like this is legal? The people didn't mind Sam 'Pedo' Adams as a mayor, so I'm sure they won't mind you in a fursuit.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

haha good point. I never thought of it that way.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 11, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> haha good point. I never thought of it that way.


 
I was going bring up the drag schools they have up there, but then thought Mayor Adams was a better example of the tolerance Portlanders seems to have.


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> No place I know of states by law that "Fursuiting is illegal". The costume itself is not illegal, it's the act of having your entire face covered that can get you in trouble.
> 
> Some states have laws that prohibit wearing face coverings. But most states that have those laws have loopholes. For example, my state that I live in has a "No face covering" rule for being in public and stuff but....if you were to organize with a bowling alley to be fur-suit friendly with owner permission the cops can't do anything because of that loophole build into the law allowing for people who own places to give permission for stuff like that. But of course that only applies for that bit of property. I can't go out in suit, walk to the 711 down the street and get away with walking inside wearing the suit without the danger of getting arrested because my entire face is covered and 7-11 does not allow such things due the risk of robbery associated with people who are masked.
> 
> Sometimes you can get a photographer's license or something similar and that can grant you more freedom to suit in no face covering states....in places at public parks and stuff at least. Sometimes you can just talk to the local police, and they'll just tell you they have no problem with it as long as you don't cause problems, and get sort of a thing going on where the local police know what you are doing and choose to allow you to have a little bit of fun.



Yep ^ this.. It's not just banks and airports in many locations   Not that I agree with it, just many don't think that fursuiting could possibly get them in trouble.  It's sad that it could.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Some states have laws that prohibit wearing face coverings. But most states that have those laws have loopholes. For example, my state that I live in has a "No face covering" rule for being in public and stuff but....if you were to organize with a bowling alley to be fur-suit friendly with owner permission the cops can't do anything because of that loophole build into the law allowing for people who own places to give permission for stuff like that. But of course that only applies for that bit of property. I can't go out in suit, walk to the 711 down the street and get away with walking inside wearing the suit without the danger of getting arrested because my entire face is covered and 7-11 does not allow such things due the risk of robbery associated with people who are masked.



Just a quick note: it's not a legal loophole. It's simply respect for the right of onwership and freedom to use your roperty as you see fit.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 11, 2010)

if its illegal for me to dress up as a 6 ft bunny rabbit then its illegal for those muslims to wear those ghost costume things. >[


----------



## OnlyWolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Illegal fursuiting?! OMFG, 2012 CAME TOO FAST!!! D; Lol that would stink if that were illegal, cause its not. They wouldnt ban fursuitng man.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

well thats kinda what i meant. i should be more specific next time :/


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

I did a little research on Portland's ordinance codes (call me nerd =p) and I didn't see anything about fursuiting being illegal. I also checked and didn't see anything regarding about wearing "full headgear" in buildings. I guess for the most part, it's not illegal, but it's best to make sure


----------



## Shindo (Jan 12, 2010)

this thread

and everything in it

lol


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2010)

If a mask is covering more than 3/4ths of your face, then it is illegal to wear. Granted, you can ask for permission from establishments to wear a suit.

I know a few states have that law. Some may apply for Government establishments, or just all in general. It is better safe than sorry to call up ahead and ask first. If you are walking around outside, it should be fine.


----------

